# English LongFace



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello My Friends

I'm glad to share this photo with you, I hope you'll enjoy it

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2011/03/white-english-longface-pigeon-photo.html

Best Regards

Mahmoud


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

beautiful pigeons my friend!  glad you shared it


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Those are beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wish you lived near me.. I would have to have a pair! thanks for showing.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> wish you lived near me.. I would have to have a pair! thanks for showing.


Thank you all

You are so kind


----------

